# [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!



## _chiller_ (24. Juni 2014)

*[Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]

Autor: _chiller_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*In diesem Review vergleiche ich kleine und günstige CPU-Kühler bis 8 Euro mit den Boxed-Kühlern von AMD und Intel. Lohnt sich die geringe Investition oder werden die günstigen CPU-Kühler selbst von der Standardware überholt? Es wird spannend!*​
*Das Inhaltsverzeichnis in diesem Test:*

*1. Intro*
*2. Technische Daten der Kühler*
*3. Die CPU-Kühler im Detail**I. Intel Celeron und Core i5 Boxed*
*II. AMD FX-8350 Boxed*
*III. Cooler Master X Dream i117*
*IV. Zalman CNPS 80F*​*4. Montage auf Intel- und AMD-Systemen**I. Intel Celeron und Core i5 Boxed
II. AMD FX-8350 Boxed
III. Cooler Master X Dream i117
IV. Zalman CNPS 80F*​*5. Testergebnisse und Testumgebung**I. Temperaturwerte*
*II. Lautstärke*​*6. Zwischenfazit*
*7. Ausblick auf Teil 2 und zukünftige Projekte*
*1. Intro*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Schaut man sich einmal die üblichen Reviews zu CPU-Kühlern an, findet man meistens die Topprodukte eines Herstellers. Möchte man aber nur wenig Geld ausgeben, wird es sehr dünn, CPU-Kühler unter 20 Euro werden fast überhaupt nicht getestet. Höchste Zeit also, dass ich mich dieser Sache annehme.

In Teil 1 meines Reviews teste ich kleine CPU-Kühler im Vergleich zu den üblichen, der CPU beigelegten, Boxed-Kühler von AMD und Intel. Diese Kühler kosten weniger als 8 Euro und gehören somit zu den günstigsten CPU-Kühlern auf dem Markt. Neben ihren geringen Preis, können die Kühler auch durch ihre Kompaktheit glänzen. In dem zweiten Teil meines Reviews werde ich noch einen Schritt weitergehen und günstige Turmkühler vergleichen, diese kosten aktuell zwischen 9 und 18 Euro.

Heute müssen sich der Cooler Master X Dream i117 und der Zalman CNPS 80F gegen die Armada aus Boxed-Kühlern beweisen.​
*Vorab möchte ich mich bei Cooler Master für die unkomplizierte Bereitstellung des X Dream i117 bedanken. Desweiteren möchte ich mich bei BertB für die Bereitstellung des AMD-Boxed bedanken!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*2. Technische Daten der Kühler*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Schauen wir uns die technischen Daten einmal genauer an. Zu dem Boxed-Kühlern von AMD und Intel findet man leider viele widersprüchliche Informationen, daher habe ich die Abmessungen einmal selbst nachgemessen. Auch das Gewicht habe ich gemessen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die größen Abmessungen führt in diesem Vergleich der Kühler von Cooler Master ins Feld. Er besitzt nicht nur den größen Lüfter und das höchste Gewicht, er benötigt auch am meisten Platz. Auch der AMD-Boxed ist vergleichsweise schwer, bleibt aber noch etwas kompakter. Erstaunlich leicht ist der Zalman CNPS 80F, welcher zudem ziemlich flach ist. Zudem kann er als einziger Kühler auf sämtliche aktuellen AMD- und Intel-Sockel gesetzt werden, sehr gut!

Während die Boxed-Kühler über 4 Pin PWM Lüfter verfügen, haben Cooler Master und Zalman an dieser Stelle gespart und setzen auf herkömmliche 3 Pin Lüfter mit einer festen Drehzahl. Ob sich diese im Test doch noch verändern lassen, kläre ich weiter unten.

Die Intel Boxed-Kühler lassen sich auch einzeln bei einigen Händlern kaufen, mit einem Preis von je 3€. Etwas teurer sind die Kühler von Cooler Master und Zalman mit jeweils 7 und 8 Euro.​*3. Die CPU-Kühler im Detail*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Nach den technischen Daten schauen wir uns den Kühler einmal in der Praxis an. Ich beginne mit den Boxed-Kühlern von Intel:​*I. Intel Celeron und Core i5 Boxed*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


anklicken zum vergrößern​
Auf den ersten Blick sehen beide Boxed-Kühler von Intel völlig identisch aus. Aber schon bei den Aufklebern gibt es Unterschiede. Während den Core i5-Boxed von einem Lüfter von Foxconn angetrieben wird, wird der Celeron Boxed von einem Lüfter der Firma NIDEC gekühlt. Genauere Unterschiede hinsichtlich der Lautstärke kläre ich am Ende des Tests.
Auch in der Detailbetrachtung gibt es Unterschiede. So besitzt der Foxconn-Lüfter spitze Lüfterblätter, während diese bei NIDEC abgerundet wurden.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


anklicken zum vergrößern​
Den offensichtlich größen Unterschied gibt es aber auf der Unterseite der Kühler. Der Core i5-Boxed besitzt einen Kupferkern, während der Celeron-Boxed mit einem simplen Kern aus Aluminium auskommen muss. Die Wärmeleitpaste ist schon von Werk aus auf dem Kühler aufgetragen.​*II. AMD FX-8350 Boxed*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


anklicken zum vergrößern​
Deutlich kantiger als die Konkurrenz von Intel kommt der AMD-Boxed daher. Dieser ist deutlich aufwendiger konstruiert. Während der Lüfter mit seinen 70 mm Durchmesser eher klein ist, fallen die extrem geringen Spalte zwischen den Kühllamellen auf, der Materialeinsatz ist also sehr hoch. Zudem sorgen ganze vier Heatpipes für die Abführung der Wärme. Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht man die Konstruktion der Befestigung auf dem Mainboard. Diese ist im Prinzip zwar simpel zu bedienen, bei der ersten Anwendung ist aber ein extrem hoher Kraftaufwand vonnöten.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der Unterseite sieht man die große und dicke Kupferplatte, was sehr hochwertig wirkt. Selbst CPU-Kühler in der 20 Euro-Klasse besitzen keine verlötete Grundplatte, hier kommt meistens die günstigere Direct-Touch Technik zum Einsatz, bei der die Heatpipes direkt auf der CPU aufliegen. Wie schon bei Intel, ist auch bei AMD die Wärmeleitpaste direkt aufgetragen.​*III. Cooler Master X Dream i117*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


anklicken zum vergrößern​
Während die Boxed-Kühler der gekauften CPU beiliegen, kommt der Cooler Master i117 in einer eigenen Verpackung daher. Diese ist recht kompakt und schlicht, aber so groß ist der Kühler auch nicht. Interessant sind die technischen Daten, als Lüfter kommt ein Gleitlager-Modell mit einer zu erwartenden Lebensdauer von 40.000 Stunden zum Einsatz.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


anklicken zum vergrößern​
Der Kühler ist wie der Intel-Boxed aufgebaut, das Funktionsprinzip ist ähnlich. Von einem Aluminiumkern strecken sich die Lamellen kreisförmig nach außen. Oben auf dem Kühler ist ein Lüfter befestigt, der in Richtung CPU bläst. Im Gegensatz zu Intel hat Cooler Master hier aber einen deutlich größeren Kühler auf die Beine gestellt. Auf der Unterseite sieht man, dass die Wärmeleitpaste auch hier schon aufgetragen wurde. Die Pushpins wurden schon von Werk aus verschraubt, hier muss man also nicht selbst Hand anlegen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Entsprechend minimalistisch fällt dann auch der Lieferumfang aus, mehr als der Kühler und eine kurze Bedienungsanleitung ist im Karton nicht zu finden. Mehr benötigt man allerdings auch nicht.​*IV. Zalman CNPS 80F*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


anklicken zum vergrößern​
Zuletzt schauen wir uns noch einmal den Kühler von Zalman an. Auch dieser Karton ist sehr kompakt gehalten, der grüne Aufkleber verrät den Shop wo dieser einmal gekauft wurde  Schauen wir uns einmal die technischen Daten an. Zalman verbaut hier einen Lüfter mit einem hydrodynamischen Gleitlager, allerdings sollte die Tabelle noch einmal auf Rechtschreibfehler untersucht werden.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


anklicken zum vergrößern​
Diese Form dürfte vielen älteren Semestern bekannt sein. Zu Zeiten von Sockel A war der CNPS-7000-B Cu einer der besten CPU-Kühler auf dem Markt und entsprechend beliebt. Die Form des damaligen Kühlers hat Zalman bis heute beibehalten, auch wenn unser Exemplar nun aus Aluminium gefertigt wurde. Auf der Unterseite kommt ein Aluminium-Kern zum Einsatz. Die Befestigungsschiene ist im Kühler integriert, diese kommt sowohl auf Intel, als auch auf AMD-Systemen zum Einsatz.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Lieferumfang ist hier etwas größer, da die Montage des Kühlers etwas aufwendiger ist. Genaueres gibt es im nächsten Abschnitt des Tests. Die Wärmeleitpaste ist hier nicht auf den Kühler aufgetragen, diese kommt in einer separaten Verpackung daher.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich möchte zwar noch nicht zu viel verraten, aber sonderlich überzeugen konnte der Kühler nicht. Da passt es auch noch ins Bild, dass der Kühler nach dem letzten Test ohne Fremdeinwirkung auseinander fiel. Der Lüfter ließ sich im Anschluss auch nicht wieder einsetzen, der Kühler ist damit ein Fall für den Wertstoffhof.​*4. Montage auf Intel- und AMD-Systemen*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Da ich immer bemüht bin meine Reviews noch besser zu machen, kommen diesmal erstmals Videos zum Einsatz.​
*I. Intel Celeron und Core i5 Boxed*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_nqjTJLmghI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*II. AMD FX-8350 Boxed*​
Leider kam der AMD-Boxed nach dem Videodreh bei mir an, daher kann ich hier kein Video liefern. Schwierig ist die Montage allerdings aus nicht: Den Kühler auf das Mainboard setzen, Klammern festmachen und den schwarzen Hebel um 180° drehen, das wars auch schon. Allerdings ist bei der erstmaligen Anwendung ein enormer Kraftaufwand vonnöten, bei mehrmaliger Montage geht dies dann aber auch einfacher.​
*III. Cooler Master X Dream i117*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FqvNPxaPg48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*IV. Zalman CNPS 80F*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZHEiNkn8HqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y1J_EC-hLlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Insgesamt wird man bei allen Kühlern vor nicht allzu große Probleme gestellt. Der Einbau der Intel-Boxed verursacht überhaupt keine Probleme, bei dem Cooler Master i117 benötigt man aber viel Kraft und eine stabile Unterlage, damit sich das Mainboard nicht so stark durchbiegt wie bei mir  Auch beim AMD-Boxed benötigt man viel Kraft, die Montage des Kühlers von Zalman ist problemlos, bei Intel-Mainboard kann der schwarze Montagering jedoch an Kühlkörper anstoßen.​*5. Testergebnisse und Testumgebung*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
In diesem Test kommen gleich mehrere Testplattformen zum Einsatz. Alle Messwerte wurden im offenen Aufbau vorgenommen.Die Umgebungstemperatur betrug bei allen Tests 23°C.​
*Testplattform 1: Intel-System (Sockel 1155)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Belastungsszenario: Prime95

*Testplattform 2: Intel-System (Sockel 1150)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Belastungsszenario: Prime95

*Testplattform 3: AMD-System (Sockel FM2)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Belastungsszenario: Prime95 + Furmark

*Testplattform 4: AMD-System (Sockel AM3+)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Belastungsszenario: Prime95​Unabhängig von den Testplattformen kommt eine *Samsung 840 250GB* zum Einsatz. Als Netzteil kommt ein semipassives *Seasonic X850* zum Einsatz. Die Lautstärkemessungen wurden mit dem Testsystem 2 vorgenommen (AMD-Boxed jeweils die AMD-Systeme), da dieses den größten Drehzahlbereich der Lüfter zulässt.​
Folgende Lüfterdrehzahlen wurden ermittelt:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Wärmeleitpaste habe ich die *Arctic Cooling MX2* verwendet.

Die Lautstärkemessungen wurden mit Hilfe eines *Voltcraft SL-100* durchgeführt. Das Schallpegel-Messgerät wurde in einem Abstand von 50 cm zum CPU-Kühler positioniert. Die Lautstärkemessungen wurden auf dem Sockel1150-System (AMD-Boxed jeweils die AMD-Systeme) durchgeführt.​*I. Temperaturwerte*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Bevor wir uns an die eigentlichen Messwerte wagen, schauen wir uns einmal die mitgelieferten Wärmeleitpasten an.
Legende:
WLP1: Mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste
WLP2: Arctic Cooling MX2​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Wärmeleitpasten der Boxed-Kühler sind wirklich hervorragend, die MX2 von Arctic Cooling erreicht schlechtere Werte. Die Wärmeleitpaste von Cooler Master geht in Ordnung. Überhaupt nicht in Ordnung ging die Wärmeleitpaste von Zalman. Diese lies sich nicht nur relativ schlecht verteilen, die Temperaturwerte waren auch noch eine Katastrophe. Die 95°C erreichte ich bereits nach kurzer Zeit, bevor ich den Versuch abbrach, hier sollte also noch ein wenig Geld in einer zusätzliche Wärmeleitpaste investiert werden.

Kommen wir nun zu den Testergebnissen. Wir beginnen mit den System von Intel:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle getesteten Kühler waren problemlos in der Lage den Intel Celeron zu kühlen, selbst bei minimaler Drehzahl.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz anders sieht die Sache bei dem Core i7-4770k aus, die Kühler schaffen es bei maximaler Drehzahl grade so eben unter 90°C.​Als nächstes schauen wir uns die AMD-Systeme an:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der AMD A4-5300 bereitet beiden Kühlern in diesem Test keine großen Probleme. Der AMD-Boxed kann den Kühler von Zalman hinsichtlich der Kühlleistung locker übertrumpfen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der AMD A10-5800k ist schon eine andere Hausnummer als ein kleiner AMD A4, der Zalman CNPS 80F schafft diesen nur bei Maximaldrehzahl zu kühlen. Besser schneidet hier der Kühler von AMD ab, dieser muss nur bei der Minimaldrehzahl kapitulieren.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch in der Königsdisziplin macht der AMD-Boxed eine gute Figur, der Zalman CNPS 80F kann die CPU hingegen kaum noch vor einer Notabschaltung schützen.

Insgesamt liegt der Cooler Master i117 knapp vor den Intel Boxed Kühlern. Auch der Zalman kann sich bei den Intel-Systemen knapp vor die Boxed-Kühler setzen, muss sich dem AMD-Boxed aber klar geschlagen geben. Schauen wir nun, wie sich die Kühler hinsichtlich der Lautstärke schlagen.​*II. Lautstärke*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Die Lautstärke ist für viele potentielle Käufer eines der wichtigsten Kaufargumente. Schauen wir einmal wie sich die Kühler im Vergleich schlagen. Vorab eine kleine Definition zur besseren Einordnung:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommen wir nun zur Lautstärke:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier erklärt sich, warum der AMD-Boxed in den Temperaturmessungen so gut abgeschnitten hat, dieser fordert extreme Drehzahlen bei den höheren Messungen. Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass AMD bei dem Lüfter einen Temperatursensor integriert hat, der die Drehzahl unter Last noch einmal erhöht. Bei voller Drehzahl erreichte ich bei dem AMD FX-8350 um die 5000 rpm. Da ich meine Lautstärkemessungen in den frühen Morgenstunden durchführe, hatte ich ich Befürchtung, dass ich mit der extremen Lautstärke meine Nachbarn aufwecke.
Genug der Schelte gegenüber AMD, auch der Core i5-Boxed konnte nicht überzeugen, dieser war - genau wie der AMD-Boxed - schon bei minimaler Drehzahl hörbar.
Der Zalman CNPS 80F bleibt bis 50% Drehzahl erfreulich leise, darüber konkurriert er allerdings mit dem Core i5-Boxed. Angesichts der eher schwachen Leistung ist das auch kein überzeugender Wert.
Bei der Lautstärke konnten immerhin der Celeron-Boxed und der Cooler Master i117 überzeugen. Letzterer blieb im Test am leisesten und konnte mit besseren Temperaturwerten als bei den beiden Intel-Boxed überzeugen. Insgesamt ist das eine überzeugende Leistung.​*6. Zwischenfazit*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der erste Teil meines Kühler-Roundups ist nun abgeschlossen. Ein detaillierteres Fazit werde ich im zweiten Teil meines Reviews formulieren, dann werde ich auch ein paar Awards verteilen.

Schon jetzt kristallisiert sich heraus, dass die Boxedkühler von AMD und Intel bei kleineren CPUs einen guten Dienst leisten, dann bleiben sie auch relativ leise. Sobald es jedoch zu größeren CPUs kommt, benötigen die Kühler deutlich höhere Drehzahlen, was sich in der Lautstärke widerspiegelt. Dort versagte vor allem der Kühler von AMD, welcher zwar gute Temperaturwerte erreicht, diese aber mit einer extremen Lautstärke erreicht. Mein Tipp an AMD: Lasst den Temperatursensor sein und baut einen größeren Lüfter auf den Kühlkörper. So wird auch die komplette Kühlfläche abgedeckt und die Lautstärke sollte deutlich erträglicher bleiben.

Die Kühler von Zalman und Cooler Master zeigten sich als interessante Alternativen besonders gefallen hat mit der i117, welche besonders leise blieb und bessere Temperaturwerte als die Intel-Boxed erreichte. Der Kühler von Zalman konnte hingegen nicht überzeugen, dieser ist im oberen Drehzahlbereich zu laut, zudem ist die Verarbeitung schlecht. 

Wir dürfen gespannt auf den zweiten Teil meines Reviews sein, dort wird es ein paar faustdicke Überraschungen geben ​*7. Ausblick auf Teil 2 und zukünftige Projekte*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Im zweiten Teil meines Reviews teste ich drei CPU-Kühler in einem Preisbereich von 9 bis 18 Euro. Der größte Unterschied hierbei: Es handelt sich um Turmkühler.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neben CPU-Kühlern wird es demnächst auch ein größeres Netzteil-Roundup geben. Hierbei teste ich vier Netzteile in der Preisklasse bis 45 Euro. Das Motto hierbei: "Günstig vs. Billig"​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/FONT]


----------



## _chiller_ (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

So das Review ist nun online. Werden alle Bilder richtig angezeigt?

Viel Spass beim Lesen!


----------



## mccracker (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

Daumen nach "hoch" für dein Review! Hat mir sehr gefallen


----------



## BertB (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

sehr schön 
bin gespannt auf die zweite runde

Bilder werden angezeigt

gruß


----------



## IluBabe (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

Interessanter Test - allerdings find ich die Aussage: "Genug der Schelte gegenüber AMD, auch der Core i5-Boxed konnte nicht überzeugen, dieser war - genau wie der AMD-Boxed - schon bei minimaler Drehzahl hörbar." mit nem offenen Testsystem für verständlich. In einem Gehäuse dürfte das sich aber noch ein wenig verlieren bei i5. Unhörbar+gute Kühlleistung zu erwarten ist auch irgendwie komisch - sonst wären ja die Hersteller für Zusatzkühlerlösung alle schon längst pleite.

Ansonsten informativ.


----------



## _chiller_ (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

Naja, der Celeron Boxed, sowie die Nachrüstkühler waren im offenen Aufbau nicht hörbar, insofern muss ich das schon kritisieren. Der AMD-Boxed brummte dumpf vor sich hin, der Core i5-Boxed ratterte etwas.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

Gute Arbeit, bin aber noch gespannter auf Teil zwei. Ich denke wenn man schon Geld für einen extra Kühler ausgeben möchte, auch wenn es nicht allzu viel ist, dann wohl eher in der Preisklasse 9 bis 18 €. Von einem größeren Kühler wird denke ich auch einfach mehr erwartet.

Freue mich auf mehr.


----------



## zeusx641 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

Sehr schöne Videos & Bilder....Respekt! ^^


----------



## BertB (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

der fx8350 boxed ist schon ganz schgön aufwändig,
heatpipes und alles,
muss er auch, sonst wärs schnell essig, mit dem fx,

muss halt auch viel schaffen, 

aber selbst bei 50% isser ja sehr laut,
enge lamellen...

als kühler an sich, ist er hier wohl überlegen,
aber ob man das anhören möchte,

ich hatte immer gleich nachrüstkühler drauf


----------



## Skillar (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

_chiller_

ich danke dir!

Es ist nicht so, dass mich der Test sonderlich zu interessieren hat, bei meiner dicken Wasserkühlung. 
Aber genau diese Art von User-tests sind es, die ein Forum zu einem guten Forum machen!

Aber schön zu sehen, dass sich die Änderung der Lüftergeschw. von 50 auf 75% deutlich mehr auswirkt, als von 75-100.


----------



## BloodyAngel (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

Vielen Dank für den Artikel!


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

Bin jetzt am überlegen mir das Teil von Coolermaster zu holen. Kannst ihn mir aber auch schenken 

Btw: 
Der i3 den ich aktuell verwende hat den Boxed drauf sitzen. 
Dieser hat nur nen Aluminiumkern, dafür aber nen Foxconn Lüfter. 


Sehr schöner Test


----------



## _chiller_ (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

Ich rate dir erstmal den zweiten Teil meines Reviews abzuwarten, eventuell gibt es ja noch bessere Alternativen


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

Boxed Kühler bei 30V haben deutlich bessere Kühlleistung! Selbst getestet! 

Ansonsten taugen boxed Kühler meiner Meinung nach nur dafür LEDs zu kühlen. Aber schöner Test! Hatte schon vermutet das es sich nicht lohnt so günstige CPU Kühler zu kaufen.


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ich rate dir erstmal den zweiten Teil meines Reviews abzuwarten, eventuell gibt es ja noch bessere Alternativen


 
Ich brauche für meinen Kraftzwerg was wirklich kleines.
Keinen Bock mir für den i3 den Aufwand anzutun, der mit einem Turmkühlereinbau verbunden ist.


----------



## _chiller_ (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

Ok, in dem Fall ist der CM i117 auf jeden Fall eine gute Wahl


----------



## Daheim111 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

Praktischer Beitrag ! Wir warten auf Teil 2 (und 3 ?) !


----------



## Icedaft (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

Danke für Deine Reviews. Ich finde oft faszinierend wieviel Freizeit manche darin investieren (können), Reviews für Leute zu verfassen, die diese Bandbreite so selbst nicht testen können.

Du bist entweder Solo oder hast eine sehr verständnisvolle Freundin...


----------



## Healrox (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

Boah, so viel Arbeit! 

Ist toll, das du da so viel Zeit und Liebe reinsteckst, obwohl die Ergebnisse ja eher in die Sparte "nice to know" kommen.

Dicken Dank!


----------



## pcfreak26 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

Gutes Review, und ich kann deine Aussagen im Thema AMD Boxed nur unterstützen, Kühlung gut aber zum Preis einer Geräuschkulisse einer startenden Turbine (hatte ein Exemplar dessen lüfter sogar 6500rpm drehte)


----------



## VikingGe (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*



> (hatte ein Exemplar dessen lüfter sogar 6500rpm drehte)


 ja, kenne ich. Danach war das Lager wohl hinüber und das Ding hat schon im Idle genervt, paar Tage später stand dann aber auch der Postbote mit nem Noctua-Paket vor der Tür. 

@chiller: Netter Test, wie gewohnt. Bestätigt letztenendes die Vermutung, dass Menschen mit Ohren doch besser was Größeres auf ihre CPUs schrauben.


----------



## bootzeit (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

Super Test gefällt mir sehr gut . Wenigstens traut sich mal jemand auch günstige Komponenten zu testen .


----------



## XXTREME (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

Schöner Test .

Ich kühle mit einem AMD boxed Kühler vom 1090T (Headpipekühler wie im Test) einen Athlon II X2 270 (3,6 Ghz.). Der Kühler wird in keiner Situation störend laut (Ca. 39 db) und kühlt den X2 hervorragend (Volllast bei 50°C)


----------



## Deathnero (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

Ich bedanke mich recht herzlich für diesen wundervoll detaillierten Test!

Mir gefällt es sehr, wenn man merkt, dass der "Macher" dies nicht nur einfach so macht, sondern auch wirklich weil es dir selbst Spaß macht. Ich denke du hast in diesem Test (auch wenn es kein sehr großer war) sehr viel "Liebe" bzw. Mühe reingesteckt, und das "liest" man. Mir hat das Lesen sehr Spaß gemacht und das Thema war sehr informativ!

Ich bedanke mich nochmals für den Hammer Test!

Frage: Gibt es bereits die zwei anderen Tests?
Wenn ja, wo finde ich diese?


----------



## Shurchil (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

Gute Arbeit. Interessantes Thema. Aber: Wie hat er einen 3470 (ohne K) auf 4,0 GHz bekommen? :O


----------



## Goyoma (27. Juni 2014)

Super Arbeit Chiller! Diese Tests gefallen mir echt gut 

Weiter so!


----------



## _chiller_ (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*



Deathnero schrieb:


> Frage: Gibt es bereits die zwei anderen Tests?
> Wenn ja, wo finde ich diese?


 Die zwei anderen Tests befinden sich noch in der Fertigstellung, aus dem Grund habe ich sie ja auch unter zukünftige Projekte geparkt 



Shurchil schrieb:


> Gute Arbeit. Interessantes Thema. Aber: Wie hat er einen 3470 (ohne K) auf 4,0 GHz bekommen? :O


 Man kann auch non-k CPUs mit Hilfe von Z77/87/97 Mainboards übertakten. Bei meinem ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 gibt es einen Unofficial OC Mode bei dem ich den Multiplikator von 36 auf 40 setzen kann.


----------



## Atlan1971 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

Kann die guten Werte vom Cooler Master i117 bestätigen! Hab den, bei meinem alten Core 2 Duo verbaut und bin vollauf begeistert. Kann ihn bedenkenlos weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Goyoma (27. Juni 2014)

Bin auch auf deine Netzteiltests gespannt!


----------



## snaapsnaap (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

Würde Intel bei ihren CPUs immernoch so ähnliche große Kühler beilegen wie die alten Core2Duo Modelle, die ähnlich groß sind wie der Coolermaster würden das sicher ganz brauchbare Teile sein, selbst bei stärkeren CPUs...

Wäre eigentlich mal nen Versuch wert, hab ein ASRock Mobo das zusätzliche 775er Bohrungen besitzt


----------



## basic123 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

Irgendwas in dem Test kann nicht ganz richtig sein. Nutze selbst den Boxed-Kühler für meinen i7 2600k und die Temperatur bleibt bei 3.4GHz immer <60°C. Bei 4.0GHz sinds immer noch unter 70°C. 
Die 90°C wie im Test erreiche ich wahrscheinlich nur, wenn ich einen Zahnstocher in den Lüfter stecke.


----------



## _chiller_ (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

Nein so ungewöhnlich ist das gar nicht. Du besitzt eine Sandy Bridge CPU mit verlötetem Heatspreader. Die Haswell-CPU krankt aber an einer mangelhaften Wärmeleitpaste die zwischen Die und Heatspreader geschmiert wurde. Aus dem Grund sind die Temperaturen beim Core i7-4770k wesentlich höher als bei dir.


----------



## basic123 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

Danke für die Auflösung des Rätsels. Früher war also doch alles besser. Da mein 2600k auch mit dem Boxed-Kühler 4,0GHz läuft, habe ich über den Kauf eines größeren Kühlers nie ernsthaft nachgedacht. Mit der Lautstärke bin ich auch mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

Guten Abend,

Super Review  Ist echt doc hganz erstaunlich, das die Kühler nicht ins Temperaturcap laufen 

Kurze Frage: Könntest du vielleicht zu dem Teil noch ein Review machen? Würde mich persönlich mal interessieren, was der billigste Tower-Kühler so wegkühlt. 

Gruß

Edit: Sandy Bridge ftw


----------



## Adi1 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Könntest du vielleicht zu dem Teil noch ein Review machen?


 
 Ist das Dein Ernst?

 Was erwartest Du denn von diesem Teil?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ist das Dein Ernst?
> 
> Was erwartest Du denn von diesem Teil?


 
_chiller_ test doch gern solche Sachen und sowas wäre einfach mal interessant


----------



## FTTH (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

Hat er getestet. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...test-teil-2-die-turmkuehler-im-vergleich.html


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*



FTTH schrieb:


> Hat er getestet. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...test-teil-2-die-turmkuehler-im-vergleich.html


Danke. Noch garnicht gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _chiller_ (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

Hehe, ich teste jetzt schon Sachen bevor sie gefordert werden, auch nicht schlecht 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ist das Dein Ernst?
> 
> Was erwartest Du denn von diesem Teil?


Das Teil ist in dem zweiten Teil meines Reviews Testsieger geworden


----------



## KingNothing81 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

Hi, schöner Test chiller! 

Was mich noch interessieren würde, falls bei dem Coolermaster i117 der Lüfter mal ausgetauscht werden müsste wegen Defekt, kann man da einfach nen beliebigen 92mm Lüfter draufstecken?


----------



## _chiller_ (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

Hey,

also ein Standardlüfter passt nicht auf den i117, zumindest nicht auf das vorhandene Befestigungssystem. Allerdings ist das eigentlich halb so wild, denn der Kühler kostet sowieso nur 6 Euro. Da kann man sich gleich den ganzen Kühler nochmal kaufen, hochwertige 92mm-Lüffis kosten ja in etwa genau so viel


----------



## KingNothing81 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

Hi,

danke für deine Antwort! Joa, da haste wohl wohl recht, viel verloren ist bei dem Teil net. Ich hab nu mal 2 von den Teilen geordert und guck mal, was se so bringen. Die Intel 53 Watt TDP Klasse dürften se ja problemlos schaffen.  Für meinen I3-4130 langt der auf jeden Fall. 

Ich liebäugel ja mit so nem G3258 Pentium-Spielzeug, meinste des schafft der auch noch, wenn man dem Pentium bissl die Sporen gibt?


----------



## _chiller_ (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Günstige CPU-Kühler im Test, Teil 1: Die Kühlzwerge im Vergleich!*

Schaffen sollte er es. Falls nicht, würde ich den LC-Power LC-CC-95 empfehlen, der spielt hinsichtlich der Kühlleistung nochmal in einer ganz anderen Liga und kostet kaum mehr


----------

